# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  φοβίες

## annachtz

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και Καλές γιορτές.Θέλω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου να πω κάποια προβλήματα που έχω.Κατά καιρούς με πιάνουν φοβίες στο ότι μπορεί να έχω κάτι και να μη το ξέρω.
Σκέφτομαι το θάνατο και φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ ακόμα κι όταν τρώω ή πίνω νερό φοβάμαι για να μη πνιγώ με αποτέλεσμα να τρώω και να πίνω πολύ αργά. Όλα αυτά έρχονται και φεύγουν 
δηλαδή άλλες φορές τα νιώθω έντονα και άλλες φορές καθόλου. Όλα αυτά ξεκίνησαν από ένα τροχαίο που μου συνέβη 2 χρόνια πριν. Από τότε άρχισα να μη κοιμάμαι καλά και να έχω φοβίες
και ακόμα δε μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω...

----------


## kerasi

Συνηθως μια τραυματικη εμπειρια εχει ως αποτοκο τετοιους φοβους. Πολυ λογικο δηλαδη αυτο που νιωθεις. Σε αλλους ειναι αφορμη ο θανατος ή η ασθενεια συγγενικων προσωπων. Ισως να εχεις και αλλους λογους στη ζωη σου που προκαλουν στρες ή να ναι ευεπιφορος και ο χαρακτηρας σου σ αυτο. Σωματικα πως εισαι απο τοτε με το ατυχημα?

----------


## annachtz

Σωματικά είμαι μια χαρά δεν έπαθα κάτι στο ατύχημα, ευτυχώς!!
Μόνο αυτά με προβληματίζουν, τα διάφορα ψυχολογικά και οι φοβίες

----------


## kerasi

Γενικα ποσο αγχωδης τυπος εισαι?

----------


## annachtz

Αρκετά θα έλεγα

----------


## kerasi

Τι αλλο σκεφτεσαι οταν σε πιανει?

----------


## annachtz

Συνήθως με πιάνει όταν τρώω η όταν πίνω νιώθω οτι θα μου σταθεί στο λαιμό, είναι λίγο χαζό το ξέρω όμως μου έχει καρφωθεί και δε μπορώ να ξεκολλήσω.
Η καμιά φορά δε μπορώ να κοιμηθώ γιατί σκέφτομαι ότι ήσουν πάθω κάτι κ δε ξυπνήσω...Γενικότερα αυτό, φοβάμαι για τη ζωή μου.

----------


## annachtz

τι να κάνω με τν περίπτωση μου;;; :(

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

xmmmm... κατι μου θυμιζει αυτο μεν αλλα μετα απο αυτο το θρεντ τηλεγραφημα πως μπορω να ξερω...

----------


## annachtz

τι σου θυμίζει;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κατι σχετικο.


> Κατά καιρούς με πιάνουν φοβίες στο ότι μπορεί να έχω κάτι και να μη το ξέρω.


 δηλαδη τι σε πιανει?

----------


## annachtz

φόβος δηλαδή μήπως έχω αυτό, μήπως εκείνο; και άγχος, αλλά όχι πάντα..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

χμμμ δηλαδη μηπως φοβασαι τους ανθρωπους γυρω σου?

----------


## annachtz

όχι δε θα το έλεγα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

χμ κ τι ενδιαφεροντα εχεις γυμναστικη καρατε τεχνες κλπκλπκλπ με τι ασχολισαι γενικοτερα?

----------


## annachtz

με τίποτα αυτό το διάστημα..που και που λίγο γυμναστική

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι αλλα ετσι πιος μπορει να βγαλει ακρη ομως μουσικη ακους?

----------


## annachtz

τι εννοείς; ναι ακούω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι δε μπορω να βγαλω ακρη ομως αν δε ξερω απολυτως τιποτα για σενα ουτε με το μαντειο των δελφων δε θα μπορουσε να απαντησει κανεις ετσι οι σχεσεις σου με τους γυρω σου πως ειναι? ειναι καλες?

----------


## annachtz

ναι είναι καλές είμαι κλειστός χαρακτήρας όμως έχω την παρέα μου, το αγόρι μου, δε φοβάμαι να γνωρίσω κόσμο ούτε κάτι τέτοιο και βγαίνω αρκέτα έξω ακόμα και σε μέρη με πολύ κόσμο δεν έχω θέμα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι καλες ενω εισαι κλειστος χαρακτηρας ομως? χμμ πολυ μυστηριοδες ακουγεται αν ειναι καλες ενω εισαι κλειστος χαρακτηρας αυτο σημαινει οτι εχεις πολες οψεις

----------


## annachtz

εννοώ ότι δεν ανοίγομαι εύκολα σε κάποιον που γνωρίζω ελάχιστα.
ανοίγομαι και εμπιστεύομαι άτομα που γνωρίζω χρόνια και που έχω περάσει καταστάσεις μαζί τους και αυτά είναι 2-3

----------


## Νεραιδα

αν νιωθεις οτι σε εμποδιζει τοσο στην καθημερινοτητα σου
θα ελεγα να επισκεπτεις καποιον ειδικο
δν ειμαστε ειδικοι εδω μεσα
ο καθενας λεει τ μακρυ κ τ κοντο τ :p

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> εννοώ ότι δεν ανοίγομαι εύκολα σε κάποιον που γνωρίζω ελάχιστα.


ετσι ομως δε θα γνωριζει ουτε κ αυτος τι να πει για το συγκεριμενο θεμα αφου εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει γρι οι λεξεις που χρησιμοποιεις κατι γνωριμο μου μου θυμιζουν.

----------


## annachtz

τι γνώριμο δηλαδη;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> αν νιωθεις οτι σε εμποδιζει τοσο στην καθημερινοτητα σου
> θα ελεγα να επισκεπτεις καποιον ειδικο
> δν ειμαστε ειδικοι εδω μεσα
> ο καθενας λεει τ μακρυ κ τ κοντο τ :p


εγω μεχρι τωρα απο ολα αυτα που ειπαμε κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι οσο πιο πολυ αδιαφορει καπιος τοσο περισοτερο θα τον εχεις σε εκτιμηση.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> τι γνώριμο δηλαδη;


ετσι οπως τα λες δεν ειμαι σε θεση να σου απαντησω αλλα για να λες οτι εχεις φοβιες κλπ δε μπορει ολα να ειναι τελεια στη ζωη σου κατι δε θα πηγαινει καλα γιατι αν πηγαιναν ολα καλα δε θα ειχες τιποτα αυτο ειναι το πιο απλο πραγμα που μπορει να σκεφτει καπιος

----------


## annachtz

> ετσι οπως τα λες δεν ειμαι σε θεση να σου απαντησω αλλα για να λες οτι εχεις φοβιες κλπ δε μπορει ολα να ειναι τελεια στη ζωη σου κατι δε θα πηγαινει καλα γιατι αν πηγαιναν ολα καλα δε θα ειχες τιποτα αυτο ειναι το πιο απλο πραγμα που μπορει να σκεφτει καπιος


Το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι όλα τέλεια. Το θέμα είναι γιατί να έχω κάτι τέτοιο,ένα
Τέτοιο "κόλλημα" ας πούμε κ ν μη μπορώ να τ ξεπεράσω; Π στην ουσία δν είναι 
Κάτι το τρομερό νομίζω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι δε μπορω να απαντησω αν δε ξερω περι τινος προκειται μηπως κατι σε πειραζει γυρω σου κ δε το εχεις καταλαβει

----------

